# Hydroponic's



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

Having problems copying so excuse please.

We had a system set up for a few years but got busy with other things and let it go. Did real well and we were very pleased with the hydroponic grow method.


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

We tried squash and it did very good too. This is in the reservour with air stones.


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

We had lots of lettuce ,cabbage and lots of tomatoes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow!  Beautiful plants, looks like you've been very successful with hydroponics, good for you! :cool2:


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Dec 1, 2018)

Awesome setup! I always wanted to try this method.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 1, 2018)

Beautiful plants!  What part of the country is this in?


----------



## terry123 (Dec 1, 2018)

I always wanted to try it also.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow!  Beautiful plants, looks like you've been very successful with hydroponics, good for you! :cool2:



Thank you SeaBreeze. And once its set up is is very easy to grow food and faster than soil based.
  We planted 3 containers and 3 hydros from seed. The 3 hydros were 3 times bigger and produced faster than the soil based in containers.
  We used water solible Master Blend after trying the organic fertilizers without much success. But I'm sure some would work. 
  We had so many tomatoes we canned some in quart jars. And the taste was incredible of all the crops we grew. 
  Also soil based  container crops are good. Cabbage is sweet and great taste unilke any in stores. Same for all crops.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

BlueDragonfly said:


> Awesome setup! I always wanted to try this method.



You won't be disappointed. We made our own reservours and used blue buckets once we realized the white ones made the water green. We went back to the darker buckets.

Bell peppers,


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I always wanted to try it also.



We liked it and I'm sure you would too.

It doesn't get better this,


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Beautiful plants!  What part of the country is this in?




Thank you Tommy. We live in N.Florida. A pic of us making the reservours. The liner was expensive but well worth the money in the long run. It doesn't leach out and last a long time. 
   At first we used polyurethain and it worked ok but wanted something better so soon as we could afford to buy this we did.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

@Terry123,

Terry this is one of the pics of using lights in place of sun.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

A good video on growing indoors with grow lights.


https://youtu.be/CoBde8tTxcw


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 17, 2018)

MeAgain said:


> A pic of us making the reservours. The liner was expensive but well worth the money in the long run. It doesn't leach out and last a long time.
> At first we used polyurethain and it worked ok but wanted something better so soon as we could afford to buy this we did.


What material is that liner?


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 17, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> What material is that liner?




HipG, I'll have to look on the roll, I do know it is food grade and not suppose to leach out chemicals and it is expensive. I find out tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow, this is so cool.   I used to have an "Aerogarden" thing that sat on my kitchen counter.   I could grow small herbs and stuff but it took up a lot of space and I got bored with it.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 1, 2019)

HipGnosis said:


> What material is that liner?



Not sure if this is where we bought it but this is one of the sites that sell the liner.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 1, 2019)

Another site that sells hydroponic supplies.

http://www.farmtek.com/wcsstore/EngineeringServices/FarmTek/design/images/logo.gif


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 1, 2019)

This is where we got our net pots, air stones, air pump and lines to hook it up.

https://alliedaqua.com/





Air pump






Air port valve






Air stone
There are different types of these.They keep the water circulating and clear.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 1, 2019)

We have several of the Aerogardens, and I use those to start plants and then set them outside in planters in the spring, once it warms up enough for that. 
We have really hard clay soil here, and it seems like it is either mud or bricks, no in-between; so I use planting pots and potting soil mixed with regular dirt, and that seems to work better. 
I don’t have any plants growing in the aerogardens right now, but since we are starting a new year, it is time to start thinking about growing things again. 
Right now, all I have inside that is edible is the Malabar spinach, which I like in salads.  It is not actually a true spinach, and is a hot weather plant; so it thrives all during the hot summer months when regular spinach has bolted and gone to seed.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> We have several of the Aerogardens, and I use those to start plants and then set them outside in planters in the spring, once it warms up enough for that.
> We have really hard clay soil here, and it seems like it is either mud or bricks, no in-between; so I use planting pots and potting soil mixed with regular dirt, and that seems to work better.
> I don’t have any plants growing in the aerogardens right now, but since we are starting a new year, it is time to start thinking about growing things again.
> Right now, all I have inside that is edible is the Malabar spinach, which I like in salads.  It is not actually a true spinach, and is a hot weather plant; so it thrives all during the hot summer months when regular spinach has bolted and gone to seed.



@HappyFlowerLady

Did you start your Aerogarden yet?

We can't find our air pump,liens and air stones so we are now using containers will new ones we ordered arrives. 
  I did start a small reservoir but don't like it without air. So I'm draining it tomorrow and waiting till new products arrive in mid March.

 Here is the one I'm taking down.  Got Spring Fever before we were ready.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. I find this so interesting. I saw this type of gardening in Disney World many years ago when my kids were small. I never got to take the tour because they wouldn't have gotten anything out of it and time was short. The one thing I would have liked to have had was a green house and a  set up like this. Can't have everything but I'm enjoying looking at your photos and reading the posts.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 11, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks for sharing. I find this so interesting. I saw this type of gardening in Disney World many years ago when my kids were small. I never got to take the tour because they wouldn't have gotten anything out of it and time was short. The one thing I would have liked to have had was a green house and a  set up like this. Can't have everything but I'm enjoying looking at your photos and reading the posts.



Glad you enjoy them Ruth. We enjoy passing on the things we have learned from others .


----------



## Keesha (Mar 11, 2019)

How very interesting. This is something I’ve never tried but find fascinating. Your plants looks amazing. 
See! You are an interesting  person. 
I love gardening and while I don’t grow hydroponics I do have a greenhouse and enjoy growing 




The greenhouse I built 



How did you get into hydroponics?
What advantage do think hydroponics have over regular gardening with soil or soiless mixes?
What types of things do you grow?
How do you store the things you grow? 
Do you can some and freeze some?


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> How very interesting. This is something I’ve never tried but find fascinating. Your plants looks amazing.
> See! You are an interesting  person.
> I love gardening and while I don’t grow hydroponics I do have a greenhouse and enjoy growing
> View attachment 63253
> ...




LOL, no none of that Keesha.

We started with Aquaponics and koi and goldfish. Down here the heat and humidity was just too much for the pond to stay clear with out lots of work or chemicals which we don't do. Plus if you use fish to fertilize you have to add chelated iron. 
  So we just went into hydro. 

We grow mostly tomatoes  [ yes one year we did can some of those.]. Also  lettuce,  peppers, squash ,cabbage but we prefer to grow mostly tomatoes and the other mostly in containers.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> How very interesting. This is something I’ve never tried but find fascinating. Your plants looks amazing.
> See! You are an interesting  person.
> I love gardening and while I don’t grow hydroponics I do have a greenhouse and enjoy growing
> View attachment 63253
> ...



That is a very nice looking GH . Our first one was a plastic hoop house but it worked just not to pretty,lol.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

For those who want to start a hydro system I'd say start out small. Once set up it pretty much takes care of itself if you use a timer which of course that is mandatory for most bucket types.

   i can help with setting it up and the fertilizer ratios.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 12, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> LOL, no none of that Keesha.
> 
> We started with Aquaponics and koi and goldfish. Down here the heat and humidity was just too much for the pond to stay clear with out lots of work or chemicals which we don't do. Plus if you use fish to fertilize you have to add chelated iron.
> So we just went into hydro.
> ...



Haha. Well I’m licensed and it’s legal here in Canada now anyway. Anyone can grow it now. 
Gosh. You’re a smart cookie MeAgain. We had a big pond once and added 100 small goldfish which turned into huge fish. It was really fun. Tomatoes are fun to grow. 


MeAgain said:


> That is a very nice looking GH . Our first one was a plastic hoop house but it worked just not to pretty,lol.


Thanks . I’ve always wanted a greenhouse and it was fun to make too. I can start my seeds really early since it’s somewhat insulated. We are in a  4 gardening zone so it really extends the season. 
I’m very interested in this thread.


----------

